# Captain Smithers



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

In the greatest days of the British Empire, a new commanding officer was sent to a jungle outpost to relieve the retiring colonel. After welcoming his replacement and showing the courtesies (gin and tonic, cucumber sandwiches) that protocol decrees, the retiring colonel said, "You must meet Captain Smithers, my right-hand man, God, he's really the strength of this office. His talent is simply boundless."

Smithers was summoned and introduced to the new CO, who was surprised to meet a toothless, hairless, scabbed and pockmarked specimen of humanity, a particularly unattractive man less than three foot tall.

"Smithers, old man, tell your new CO about yourself."

"Well, sir, I graduated with honours from Sandhurst, joined the regiment and won the Military Cross and Bar after three expeditions behind enemy lines. I've represented Great Britain in equestrian events and won a Silver Medal in the middleweight division of the Olympics. I have researched the history of..."

Here the colonel interrupted, "Yes, yes, never mind that Smithers, the CO can find all that in your file. Tell him about the day you told the witch doctor to fuck off."


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

:lol: :lol: absolutely brilliant


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## Jacek (Nov 8, 2013)

Briliant.


----------



## Jacek (Nov 8, 2013)

Fantastic.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

fantastic, brilliant, rib breaking :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Class


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Proper joke :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

